# Lyft drops my weekly acceptence rate 50% for 1 cancellation



## over & done (Jun 25, 2017)

This is a bunch of horse cr** ! Lyft sends me to a bar 12 minutes away ! I go . Noticing what bar it was along the way , I had a bad feeling . They were a No-Show last time . I arrive , hit the ARRIVAL button . I hit the Confirm ARRIVAL button ! I wait the 5 minutes ! Nobody shows ! Then Lyft tells me I CANNOT mark them a NO-SHOW unless I call them first ! I refuse to waste anymore than the 17 minutes I wasted , so I canceled the ride . I notify Lyft . They tell me I have to call after I arrive and hit TWO buttons to let them know I'm here ! So I'm out ! Then I noticed they dropped my WEEKLY acceptance rate from 100% to 50 % for 1 cancellation ! And I thought Lyft was better than Uber ! They both give you the run around on the help line ! The HELP lines are useless & they both retaliate against drivers . Shame Lyft & Uber , just shame for what you do to your own drivers !
Over


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Well if you only accept 2 rides and cancel one of them..... that would be 50%.

The acceptance rating is reset weekly. And doing more rides obviously improves it.

As far as calling the pax goes, everyone knows you need to attempt to call on Lyft but not Uber. Most of the time it goes to voice mail anyway, not that big a deal.

I feel your pain, been there, but you're making this out to be a major thing when it's not.


----------



## over & done (Jun 25, 2017)

Lyft reversed their decision . Paid me cancellation & reinstated my acceptance rate . Thank you Lyft , you have regained my faith !
Over


----------



## over & done (Jun 25, 2017)

Lyft isn't popular here . I keep them & go to pickups when I get them because I see them as up & coming . Plus , I don't like a company to monopolize a service . Competition is better for quality all around in my opinion . And yes Musta T , I did not realize that cancellations went toward acceptance rates with Lyft , however , to me that was a no-show . The second time at that bar . I do disagree with having to call them when Lyft already notifies them upon arrival . A text would suffice instead of a phone call .

Over


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The best no shows are lyft scheduled rides. Pays $10 and we keep 100% of that.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

1) call them at 4:30 and ask them if they need a lyft still. Regardless of answer leave at 5 min mark. Unlike uber lyft requires a call. I don't know if you have to let it ring through or one ring is enough

2) ACCEPTANCE RATE MEANS NOTHING. It only impacts you for lyft quests which return so little money anyway that if you are relying on one you should just give up and go home.

Acceptance rate is a carrot held in front of new drivers to trick them into accepting pings they shouldnt. Stop accepting. Nothing will happen to you.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

1 ring is enough.
Don't even let them pick up, just hang up.
People know the deal by now. They're straight disrespectful by making you wait 5+ mins


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> 1 ring is enough.
> Don't even let them pick up, just hang up.
> People know the deal by now. They're straight disrespectful by making you wait 5+ mins


I also feign the call. Hanging up after half a ring. I figure they had their chance. Its pretty awesome seeing the destination and realizing the cancel fee is more than the completed trip would've been! Its irrational how happy this makes me!


----------



## over & done (Jun 25, 2017)

Mista T said:


> .


Mine never says that ! Mine says "Arrived" , I hit it . Then it says " CONFIRM ARRIVAL " , then I hit that . I never read small print
Over


----------

